# Lakeshore Chapter RGS Fun Trial



## N M Mechanical

This year we will be having the "premier" RGS event of the year if you don't believe me come out and prove me wrong :evil: 

http://www.ruffedgrousesociety.org/UserFiles/File/12MuskegonMIFunHunt.pdf


For those that have not been to wings n rings you should give it a try

http://wingsringspheasant.com/


----------



## Daveldman

"Premier" eh? I don't think you can have a premier even w/o premier judges(and photographers). We've got those. I'm sure your trial will still be good.:lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical

Also we will be running GDOTY at these same fields.


----------



## N M Mechanical

This year we will be limiting the gunner to two shells in the gun


----------



## Mike McDonald

I Thought Fritz owned the word "Premier". macm


----------



## N M Mechanical

Yeah but we all know that the Premier events are 100 miles south on 31 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical

Also if you want to run your dog with a Ecollar you may at our event you just wil not be placed but you are more then welcome to run.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flash01

Can you have your gunner wear an ecollar? 

Motivation is key with only two shells.


----------



## HarleyP

Had a riot at your guys event a couple few years ago when it was at the site further north... up by New Era / Rothbury... ??? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## N M Mechanical

Mike the gunner should have a ecollar!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brookie~freak

HarleyP said:


> Had a riot at your guys event a couple few years ago when it was at the site further north... up by New Era / Rothbury... ??? Decisions, decisions...


That was our first, and you placed at that trial if I remember...

If you can make it, come check out this years trial. That was a nice preserve and the gentleman who manages it was was so helpful for those first trials.

I think the guys made a really good choice in choosing this year's preserve, some of the best cover you're going to find anywhere.


----------



## HarleyP

brookie~freak said:


> That was our first, and you placed at that trial if I remember...
> 
> If you can make it, come check out this years trial. That was a nice preserve and the gentleman who manages it was was so helpful for those first trials.
> 
> I think the guys made a really good choice in choosing this year's preserve, some of the best cover you're going to find anywhere.


Good memory! Yeah, that was a good day. Was on the downhill side of a nasty divorce, hadn't done much of anything for months hunting / dog wise and on a whim signed up. Drove over from the cabin, had a GREAT time with every one and placing was just the gravy on the taters.... durn good medicine!


----------



## N M Mechanical

HarleyP said:


> Good memory! Yeah, that was a good day. Was on the downhill side of a nasty divorce, hadn't done much of anything for months hunting / dog wise and on a whim signed up. Drove over from the cabin, had a GREAT time with every one and placing was just the gravy on the taters.... durn good medicine!


Hope to see you this year same people plus many more and still a great time with better cover
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical

Last year we filled up two weeks beore the trial so don't wait.


----------



## jeffya

Great Place, wish I could be there this year :sad:.


----------



## gregreg343

Never have done any trials. Maybe Ill make this one my first. I live 10 miles from wings and rings and go there a lot so it makes sense! how are these things judged exactly? Any advice?


----------



## N M Mechanical

Come you will enjoy also we have a meeting coming up next monday you should come out very relaxed group.


----------



## N M Mechanical

gregreg343 said:


> Never have done any trials. Maybe Ill make this one my first. I live 10 miles from wings and rings and go there a lot so it makes sense! how are these things judged exactly? Any advice?


 
And the judging only read post 2&3 no need to read the whole thread

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=410293&highlight=trial


----------



## N M Mechanical

bump:idea:


----------



## Steelheadfred

I hope a setter wins !

have a great trial.


----------



## BIGSP

Steelheadfred said:


> I hope a setter wins !
> 
> have a great trial.


Not me. I hope a pointer or German coonhound wins.


----------



## gregreg343

would this be a good one for my first trial?


----------



## BIGSP

gregreg343 said:


> would this be a good one for my first trial?


Only if you want to have fun. 

Yeah, they all are good for first timers. Don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## N M Mechanical

gregreg343 said:


> would this be a good one for my first trial?


 
Yes come and run we have many first timers come and run if you want go watch the Kzoo trial and run at ours


----------



## 2ESRGR8

Is this a _Premier_ event?


----------



## jimmyjette14

the better 1st trial would be Martin on 4/7 that way if you like it you can do it again at this one.


----------



## BIGSP

2ESRGR8 said:


> Is this a _Premier_ event?


No it is THE premiere event


----------



## Steelheadfred

Le Grand Traverse Chapter holds the rights to "The" & "PREMEIR" Lawyers on speed dial

Go Setters

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## N M Mechanical

The judge would rule in our favor:evilsmile


----------



## 2ESRGR8

Steelheadfred said:


> Le Grand Traverse Chapter holds the rights to "The" & "PREMEIR" Lawyers on speed dial


Lakeshore must own the rights to the correct spelling.


----------



## gregreg343

Me and the wife will be at the one in Kzoo to check it out. How long do they usually last?


----------



## N M Mechanical

Action starts at 8am and usually last till 430


----------



## N M Mechanical

We already have 10 checks in as of today along with many verbals. So get your payment in we will not be cashing the checks till the day before the trial so no need to wait


----------



## N M Mechanical

Drove by Wings N Rings today and the cover is very nice you will probably want to bring a bell or a beeper much thicker then any other trial the lakeshore chapter has ran before.


----------



## Flash01

Post deleted because i asked my question and re-read the rules in the wrong order.


----------



## gregreg343

Sent my check today.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Since the first trial is in the books I hope you all had fun and are ready to write that check to run our little event on the lakeshore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical

We are close to half full. Send in your entry form


----------



## N M Mechanical

We have Ryan Potter for one of the judges and the other judge will be one of the members from the chapter


----------



## Daveldman

So what you are telling me is, I should plan to bring a helmet? Flack jacket? Oh, wait, the judges don't carry guns. Never mind.


----------



## Unregistered4

N M Mechanical said:


> This year we will be limiting the gunner to two shells in the gun


Is that pre-gun?

No rule about how many you can carry, right?

Brian.


----------



## Unregistered4

And another thing Nick...I don't mind seeing your dogs in each one of your posts...twice...but you...not so much.

Just saying...

Brian.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Unregistered4 said:


> And another thing Nick...I don't mind seeing your dogs in each one of your posts...twice...but you...not so much.
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> Brian.


Yeah probably post from the phone more so you guys don't have to see my mug!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical

http://www.ruffedgrousesociety.org/UserFiles/File/12MuskegonMIFunHunt.pdf

For those that did not look at the first post


----------



## HIT-N-MISS

Well, looks like Hammer and No Threat are going to be running in the Premier RGS Trial this year, see ya'll on the 21st.


----------



## N M Mechanical

I have not received any entries in the last week we have three weeks till we do the draw so get your forms in quickly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BIGSP

For anyone who has aspirations in running at the Gun Dog I the Year trial this a great chance to get a look at the grounds.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Ok this year we will judging you on TWO BIRDS but will let you have three contacts. This way if your dog runs on the wrong side of the wind or you miss a bird you will get a second chance. Hopefully with this it will help you to decide to run this event and help out our chapter and RGS.
Thanks
Nick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical

We have 20 pointing dogs at this time but only one flusher get those entries in
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical

We finally got our judges settled we have Firemedic and RecurveRX. And 22 dogs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyjette14

I plan on running Kira . will send entry


----------



## shorthairgirl

N M Mechanical said:


> We finally got our judges settled we have Firemedic and RecurveRX. And 22 dogs
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 

Awesome! I still plan to come out and take pictures throughout the day- but I have to be in Greenville by 2:30 at the latest. Bummed I can't be there all day.

(Maybe I'll have Josh be my replacement for the afternoon 


We took Pip out and worked her with the blank gun- she did really well and didn't hesitate for a second. We think she'd probably be ok to run, but we've decided to just wait and work with her a bit more to be on the safe side. But, I think we might bring her or Smalls to visit. Josh is planning to come with me too if he doesn't have to work.


See you all in a few weeks!
~Andrea


PS: Watch my Facebook after the event for maybe a few pictures of you and your hunting athletes! Please feel free to tag yourself  https://www.facebook.com/adeephotography


Good luck all!


----------



## N M Mechanical

Now that we have had two trials we are next up I hope those who have watched or wonder about these events I hope you bring your dog to the line. 4 out of 5 of our top pointing dogs are back again this year and I am hoping that we see a lot of new faces!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RecurveRx

what is this "facebook" i keep hearing of???


----------



## Flash01

Don't worry. It wont last, just like the "internet" thing everyone was talking about 10 years ago.


----------



## N M Mechanical

RecurveRx said:


> what is this "facebook" i keep hearing of???


Do you know how da post videos to facebook
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RecurveRx

Thanks Flash! my sentiments exactly. i said the same thing about fm radio.


----------



## N M Mechanical

And cell phones only drug dealers have them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JJ_Jeruzal

Beep me on my pager when you get the video figured out


----------



## N M Mechanical

I will go to the corner pay phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical

We still have room for dogs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilverBulletRick

Nick,
Checks in the mail for Wolf,(F).
Thanks, Big Ric


----------



## N M Mechanical

Good deal Ric
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dadx4

Luke's entry to run as bye dog is on it's way...


----------



## N M Mechanical

And we will have Grand Rapids Press at the event!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firemedic

If you need dogs, I can bring a gsp. I will just run him without being judged. Mike can judge his bracemate.


----------



## Daveldman

Depending on when I end up heading over, I may have my dog. If there are spots at the end, I can run him. Is there a brace for "special" dogs?


----------



## N M Mechanical

Daveldman said:


> Depending on when I end up heading over, I may have my dog. If there are spots at the end, I can run him. Is there a brace for "special" dogs?


There is always room for special dogs do you have a dog like EPIC?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman

N M Mechanical said:


> There is always room for special dogs do you have a dog like EPIC?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sort of like EPIC. Minus the FC, minus silver, minus pointing, minus MH, plus stubborn, minus e-collar. Basically, he is a Chocolate Labrador Finder. Maybe a new division in the making.


----------



## Steelheadfred

Daveldman said:


> Is there a brace for "special" dogs?



Have you seen the brace of Judges at the last couple trials? Special Judges are fond of "special dogs."




> There is always room for special dogs do you have a dog like EPIC?


Epic is special enough to crap on command, check under your floor mats.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Must be wrong truck no floor mats in my truck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman

Steelheadfred said:


> Have you seen the brace of Judges at the last couple trials? Special Judges are fond of "special dogs."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic is special enough to crap on command, check under your floor mats.


If craping on command is special, my dog qualifies. However, crapping at the sound of a name, that is a league of their own.


----------



## HarleyP

Not going to make it this year. Y'all have a riot though!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JJ_Jeruzal

Items of concern for a newbie...

1) Will there be doughnuts?
--> if so, how many long-johns?

2) What is the dresscode, specifically for head covers (the fancier the better?)


----------



## N M Mechanical

JJ_Jeruzal said:


> Items of concern for a newbie...
> 
> 1) Will there be doughnuts?
> --> if so, how many long-johns?
> 
> 2) What is the dresscode, specifically for head covers (the fancier the better?)


You have just been put in charge of donuts
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JJ_Jeruzal

LOL! I knew that would get me in trouble:lol:

How many? Will they have coffee there or do we need to bring that too?


----------



## N M Mechanical

Now you can bring coffee too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical

Also first brace will be at 9am and thursday we will put up the running order. So if you are on the fence call me or send a private message and we will get you in
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JJ_Jeruzal

Coffee and donuts...check!

Do we also need...wait a minute...I see what's going on here:rant:


----------



## Daveldman

JJ_Jeruzal said:


> 2) What is the dresscode, specifically for head covers (the fancier the better?)


Anything less than this, will lose you points. RGS has standards, after all.


----------



## BIGSP

Brace#	Time Handler/Dog Handler/Dog
1Flush	9:00 Jim Aultman Kiara Dave Valman Corbin
2 9:30 Kevin Crowley Litha Greg Tamminga Tripp
3Flush	10:00 Nick Moe Kenny Brad Adamson Tango
4 10:30 Dave Hamming Mick Brent Pike Maverick
5Flush	11:00 Craig Hindes Senzi Rick Heller Wolf
6 11:30 Kevin Wernet Maddie Bob Bly Molly
7 12:00 Michelle McMaster Blue Nick Moe Benny
8 12:30 Ryan Robbins Gunner Brent Pike Morgan
Lunch
9 1:30 Randy Carmoney Lowgun	Mark Aultman Autumn
10 2:00 Craig Jones Tess Mike Kibby Ranger
11 2:30 Michelle McMaster Cruise	Frank Illijanic Zoia
12 3:00 Sandy Misaras Shatzie Dan Kibby Luke
13 3:30 Mike Kibby Gretel Nick Moe Ebbe
14 4:00 Kevin Wernet Connie Doss Cheek Zoey
15 4:30 Hugh McMaster Rim Brad Adamson Rogan
16 5:00 Sara Chisnell Ozzy Nick Moe Jade
17 5:30 Dick Lipski Champ


----------



## N M Mechanical

Daveldman said:


> but seriously, if you get other entries, sign them up. he doesn't need to run


You are in!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman

I see that. Kira is the only other dog Corbin has hunted with. She doesn't like him, so it should be good for his distraction tendencies. She will keep him in line. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jimmyjette14

oh great my dog has to work both sides of the field for both hunters AGAIN!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JJ_Jeruzal

Should be good scenting conditions tomorrow. I'm looking forward to watching some talented dogs work the terrain.


----------



## Daveldman

jimmyjette14 said:


> oh great my dog has to work both sides of the field for both hunters AGAIN!:lol::lol::lol:


I'll take what I can get.


----------



## N M Mechanical

After the first hand full of braces please come early at least one and half hours early.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical

There will be water and some breakfast treats there but if you want snacks bring them with you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical

http://mobile.mlive.com/advannarbor/db_/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=KQzl9pFr

A little write up before the event
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brian121208

Nice write up Nick. I'm not sure if it will work out or not but I was thinking about stopping out and watching a few braces. I was wondering if braces can be walked or is there a viewing area?

Brian


----------



## N M Mechanical

A few people can walk the Braces
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical

See you in a few. And for those that did not notice it in the ealier post drive past the address driveway to 34th very next gravel road to the west of the club house turn north and you will see the fields. Please do not park at the house or drive through the fields! We do not want a repeat of last year!! See you shortly.
Nick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelheadfred

The 9th Brace will be a good one.

Have fun everyone.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## k9wernet

Congrats to all who placed, and thanks to Nick and Brent for their planning, Mike and Ryan for their efforts in judging.

This was one of the better trials I've attended. Great cover, great people, and great weather all came together for an outstanding day.

I'll definitely plan on it for next year -- not many kids this time, but it would be great location for bringing the family along.

KW


----------



## N M Mechanical

THANK YOU Wings & Rings for great land!!!!
THANK YOU Ryan & Mike for judging and Vance for planting birds and thanks too Ken Rose game farms for providing the birds
And THANK YOU to all the brought there dogs to the LINE!
And THANK YOU Corey Olesen of MLIVE for covering this event and Dave Valman taking pictures!
I am glad all of you enjoyed yourselves today the grounds make for a very tough hunt. 

Time for the results

Flushing
1st Craig Hindes with Senzi
2nd Brad Adamson with Tango
3rd Nick Moe with Kenny
4th Dave Valman with Corbin

Pointing
1st Doss Cheek with Zoey
2nd Brent Pike with Morgan
3rd Dick Lipski with Champ
4th Ryan Robbins with Gunner
HM Kevin Crowley with Litha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyjette14

congrats to the lakeshore chapter for a job well done. Nick you are a marathoner for sure. and I can hardly wait for all the pitcure from Dave


----------



## GSP Gal

What a great time!!! Thank you to all involved. I have a tough act to follow....

It will be a great place to do Gun Dog of the Year.


----------



## BIGSP

Thanks again for coming out everyone. Great people at these RGS events if you haven't done one, get in the game. It's great fun and it will make you work your dog more to make them better.


----------



## GSP Gal

the Maverick vs. Schatzie brace will be forever immortalized....with Nick Moe making a nice back on Schatzie...:lol::lol:

Well, actually he poached her point.....


----------



## N M Mechanical

She did not have that bird! I did and am steady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

